# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  Φάρμακο για μείωση όρεξης;

## toureter

Καλησπέρα όπως έχω ξανά πει και σε άλλο άρθρο είμαι εθισμένος στο φαγητό και δεν μπορώ να ξεκολλήσω με τίποτα.. Το ερώτημα μου είναι υπάρχουν χάπια για μείωση της όρεξης για το φαγητό; αν ναι πείτε μου πως λέγονται;

----------


## black_adder

> Καλησπέρα όπως έχω ξανά πει και σε άλλο άρθρο είμαι εθισμένος στο φαγητό και δεν μπορώ να ξεκολλήσω με τίποτα.. Το ερώτημα μου είναι υπάρχουν χάπια για μείωση της όρεξης για το φαγητό; αν ναι πείτε μου πως λέγονται;


 υπάρχουν.... Αλλα καλύτερα ρώτα γιατρό να σου πει.Αυτα δίνονται από όσο γνωρίζω μόνο με ιατρική συνταγή. Εννοείτε αν αυτό συνοδεύεται με διάφορες δυσκολίες σε ψυχολογικό επίπεδο μάλλον χρειάζεσαι άλλου τύπου βοήθεια.Ψυχολογικη και ψυχιατρική.

----------


## toureter

> υπάρχουν.... Αλλα καλύτερα ρώτα γιατρό να σου πει.Αυτα δίνονται από όσο γνωρίζω μόνο με ιατρική συνταγή. Εννοείτε αν αυτό συνοδεύεται με διάφορες δυσκολίες σε ψυχολογικό επίπεδο μάλλον χρειάζεσαι άλλου τύπου βοήθεια.Ψυχολογικη και ψυχιατρική.


Μπορεις να μου πεις πως λεγονται; βοηθεια ψυχολογικη και ψυχιατρικη δεν θα με βοηθησει καθολου...Οπως εγραψα δεν μπορω να σταματησω με τιποτα το φαγητο...

----------


## Remedy

τι ειδους δραση εχουν μπλακ τα χαπια που λες?
εγω δεν ξερω να υπαρχουν πετυχημενα τετοια χαπια.
εκτος αν εννοεις καποια που σε στελνουν στην τουαλετα αν φας.
αυτα ειναι το ηλεκτροσοκ στο πειραμα του παβλοφ, δεν ειναι φαρμακο...

φιλε ο μονος τροπος που ξερω να μειωνεις την ορεξη σου, ειναι να τρως πολλα λαχανικα για να χορταινεις με αυτα και πολυ λιγο φαγητο.
χωρις λαδι εννοειται τα πολλα λαχανικα.. και μολις ηρεμησει η ορεξη σου, κανεις πιο σωστη διατροφη.

γενικα, η τρως πολυ και απαχα εντελως, δλδ λαχανικα και κατι λιγα ψητα, η λιγο και παχυντικα, δλδ θερμιδες.
αλλος τροπος δεν υπαρχει.
και μακρια απο μονοφαγικες διαιτες.

----------


## toureter

> τι ειδους δραση εχουν μπλακ τα χαπια που λες?
> εγω δεν ξερω να υπαρχουν πετυχημενα τετοια χαπια.
> εκτος αν εννοεις καποια που σε στελνουν στην τουαλετα αν φας.
> αυτα ειναι το ηλεκτροσοκ στο πειραμα του παβλοφ, δεν ειναι φαρμακο...
> 
> φιλε ο μονος τροπος που ξερω να μειωνεις την ορεξη σου, ειναι να τρως πολλα λαχανικα για να χορταινεις με αυτα και πολυ λιγο φαγητο.
> χωρις λαδι εννοειται τα πολλα λαχανικα.. και μολις ηρεμησει η ορεξη σου, κανεις πιο σωστη διατροφη.
> 
> γενικα, η τρως πολυ και απαχα εντελως, δλδ λαχανικα και κατι λιγα ψητα, η λιγο και παχυντικα, δλδ θερμιδες.
> ...


ευχαριστω για την απαντηση αλλα οπως εγραψα δεν μπορω να σταματησω να τρωω...

----------


## Remedy

> ευχαριστω για την απαντηση αλλα οπως εγραψα δεν μπορω να σταματησω να τρωω...


προεκυψε κατι και ανοιξε η ορεξη σου ξαφνικα?
πηρες πχ καποια αγωγη, η ηταν παντα ετσι?

----------


## toureter

> προεκυψε κατι και ανοιξε η ορεξη σου ξαφνικα?
> πηρες πχ καποια αγωγη, η ηταν παντα ετσι?


παντα ετρωγα λιγο παραπανω... ομως τα 3 τελευταια χρονια που κλειστηκα σπιτι παραεγινε... και ναι παιρνω αγωγη...

----------


## elis

Πατά συμπληρώματα διατροφής για αδυνάτισμα θα σ βγάλει πάρα πολλά άλλα μην περιμένεις θαύματα πάρε κ βιταμίνες μήπως σ λείπει κάτι γι αυτό τρως κ ρώτα το γιατρό σου πιο να πάρεις

----------


## nikos2

η μονη λυση που σκεφτομαι για να σταματησεις να τρως ειναι να αναλογιστεις τις συνεπειες του παχους στην υγεια σου και στην εξωτερικη σου εμφανιση.
αμα σε ενδιαφερουν αυτα τα δυο θα σταματησεις να τρως

----------


## black_adder

> παντα ετρωγα λιγο παραπανω... ομως τα 3 τελευταια χρονια που κλειστηκα σπιτι παραεγινε... και ναι παιρνω αγωγη...


ok ολοι μπορει να τρωμε κατι παραπανω ή να προσπαθουμε να γεμισουμε τα κενα μεσα μας με αλκοολ ή φαγητο. Αν χρειαζεσαι ή οχι ψυχιατρική ή ψυχολογικη βοηθεια το απαντας μόνος σου που εχεις να βγεις 3 χρονια...
Φαρμακα υπαρχουν... καταρχην καποια αντικαταθλιπτικα που σου μειωνουν την ορεξη και καποια ειδικα φαρμακα για την ορεξη και την υπερφαγια και στη μια ή την αλλη περιπτωση μπορεις να επισκεφθεις καποιον ψυχιατρο,παθολογο ή ειδικο παθολογο ή γενικο ιατρο.

----------


## toureter

> Πατά συμπληρώματα διατροφής για αδυνάτισμα θα σ βγάλει πάρα πολλά άλλα μην περιμένεις θαύματα πάρε κ βιταμίνες μήπως σ λείπει κάτι γι αυτό τρως κ ρώτα το γιατρό σου πιο να πάρεις


συμπληρωματα διατροφης εχω παρει και δεν μου εκαναν τιποτα.

----------


## toureter

> η μονη λυση που σκεφτομαι για να σταματησεις να τρως ειναι να αναλογιστεις τις συνεπειες του παχους στην υγεια σου και στην εξωτερικη σου εμφανιση.
> αμα σε ενδιαφερουν αυτα τα δυο θα σταματησεις να τρως


φυσικα και με ενδιαφερουν αλλα και παλι δεν γινεται να σταματησω δεν μπορει να με σταματησει κατι τετοιο

----------


## toureter

> ok ολοι μπορει να τρωμε κατι παραπανω ή να προσπαθουμε να γεμισουμε τα κενα μεσα μας με αλκοολ ή φαγητο. Αν χρειαζεσαι ή οχι ψυχιατρική ή ψυχολογικη βοηθεια το απαντας μόνος σου που εχεις να βγεις 3 χρονια...
> Φαρμακα υπαρχουν... καταρχην καποια αντικαταθλιπτικα που σου μειωνουν την ορεξη και καποια ειδικα φαρμακα για την ορεξη και την υπερφαγια και στη μια ή την αλλη περιπτωση μπορεις να επισκεφθεις καποιον ψυχιατρο,παθολογο ή ειδικο παθολογο ή γενικο ιατρο.


μπορεις να μου πεις καποιο φαρμακο απο αυτα ;

----------


## Macgyver

Δεν εχει εφευρεθει ακομη το φαρμακο αυτο , αν ειχε , θακανε θραυση .................η πιπεροριζα ( τζιντζερ ) κοβει τις λιγουρες , ειναι κι ωφελιμη .......τα λοιοπα σκευασματα , δεν τα εμπιστευομαι ......ο μονος μεχρι στιγμης αποτελεσματικος τροπος , ειναι η χειρουργικη γαστρικη παρακαμψη ........................

----------


## nikos2

> φυσικα και με ενδιαφερουν αλλα και παλι δεν γινεται να σταματησω δεν μπορει να με σταματησει κατι τετοιο


ναι, αυτο θελω να πω, οτι σε ενδιαφερουν αλλα οχι τοσο οσο αλλους

----------


## black_adder

> μπορεις να μου πεις καποιο φαρμακο απο αυτα ;


οχι δε γινεται πηγαινε σε κανα γιατρο

----------


## anxious4ever

υπαρχουν φυτικα που κοβουν την ορεξη, εννοω φυτικα χαπια! μη παρεις τιποτα χημικο παρα μονο τετοια..ενας φιλος μου πηρε κ εγινε στυλακι, εκανε κ προσπαθεια κ μονος σου..
προσθεσε φυτικες ινες πχ all bran κ κουακερ αντι για γευμα, δλδ το βραδυ τρωγε μισ φλυτζανι φυτικες ινες με νερο η γαλα light που χορταινουν..
φαε εξυπνα κ μη τρως πολλα λιπαρα, αντικατεστησε τα γευματα πχ τυρι με τυρι light, κ θα ξεκινησεις να χανεις..
μη τρως ψωμι με τα γευματα, με το κρεας φαε ενα βουνο σαλατα αν γινεται κ οχι πατατα.
κ γλυκα φαε μια φορα την εβδομαδα..
θες να ρωτησω γι αυτα τα φυτικα πως λεγονται?? κ να σου πω?

----------


## Macgyver

Υπαρχουν τροφες ' στουμπωτικες ' οντως , αυγα , αβοκαντο , προιοντα ολικης αλεσης , ντοματες , αλλα εδω μιλαμε για διατροφη .......

ανξιους, αν ξερις τετοιο χαπι , πες το μου κι μενα , δεν εχει πεσει στην αντιληψη μου τοσα χρονια κατι ........

----------


## anxious4ever

ελα μωρε ενα χαπι που εχει μεσα φυτικα ειναι κ οχι χημικα κ δεν κανει απρενεργειες, ενα σωρο τετοια υπαρχουν αν googlaρεις..
το πηρε ενας φιλος κ το συνδυασε με διατροφη κ εχασε απειρα κιλα κ εχει γινει στυλακι...
αν θες πες μου να σου στειλω μνμ..
θα θεωρηθει διαφημιση αν το γραψω εδω.

----------


## Macgyver

> ελα μωρε ενα χαπι που εχει μεσα φυτικα ειναι κ οχι χημικα κ δεν κανει απρενεργειες, ενα σωρο τετοια υπαρχουν αν googlaρεις..
> το πηρε ενας φιλος κ το συνδυασε με διατροφη κ εχασε απειρα κιλα κ εχει γινει στυλακι...
> αν θες πες μου να σου στειλω μνμ..
> θα θεωρηθει διαφημιση αν το γραψω εδω.


E , στειλε μου ντε .............τι να γκουγκλαρω , τα γνωριζω τα χαπια αυτα , φερνουν καποια υπερενταση, οπως η guarana , το πρασινο τσαι , οποτε στειλτο το χαπι .....μηπως ανηκει σε αλλη κατηγορια , που δεν γνωριζω ....το φυσιολογικο ειναι να χανεις 1% βαρους/βδομαδα , οτιδηποτε αλλο ισχυριζονται το θεωρω απατη ......η χανεις υγρα , που τα ξαναπαιρνεις αμεσως .....

----------


## markon

Δυστυχως αντιμετωπιζω το ιδιο προβλημα κ χαπια εχω δοκιμασει κ τα παντα. Το μυστικο ειναι να το ραψεις θαυματα δε γινονται

----------


## Macgyver

> Δυστυχως αντιμετωπιζω το ιδιο προβλημα κ χαπια εχω δοκιμασει κ τα παντα. Το μυστικο ειναι να το ραψεις θαυματα δε γινονται


Απ οσο ξερω κι εγω , δεν υπαρχει τετοιο χαπι , δεν εχει εφευρεθει , βλεπω ντοκυμαντερ απο usa με παχυσαρκους , δεν θα τους το εδιναν αντι να τους κανουν γαστρικη παρακαμψη ( gastric bypass ) ? υπαρχουν ουσιες που επιταχυνουν τον μεταβολισμο ομως , οπως η πικρορριζα ( τζιντζερ ) , και το πρασινο τσαι , μπορει να φερουν λιγο εκνευισμο και αυπνια ομως , αν τα παρεις το βραδυ , εχω παρατηρησει ..... το καλυτερο ειναι να γυμναζεσαι , παντα , επιταχυνει κατα πολυ τον μεταβολισμο για 24-48 ωρες .... μετα απο 30 χρονια γυμναστικης , κατι εχω μαθει ....

----------


## black_swan

Εγω δοκιμασα τον τελευταιο καιρο το Fizzy Slim. Βεβαια εχω αλλαξει ριζικα τον τροπο ζωης μου> Επισης χρησιμοποιω και διαφορα βοτανα,κυριως λουιζα που ειναι αποτοξινωτικη....Βαρεθηκα τοσα χρονια με την παχυσαρκια και την υπερφαγια.Θα το νικησω και θα το κανω μονο για μενα και για κανεναν αλλον...

----------


## Macgyver

Κυκλοφορησε ενα νεο φαρμακο με στοχο την καταπολεμηση της ορεξης , ονοματι mysimba , ειναι στην ουσια ενας συνδυασμος bubropion και nalorex ........δεν τοχω δοκιμασει .....

----------


## mara035

Αυτό όμως δεν είναι μονο για παχύσαρκους με κατάλληλη διατροφή και άσκηση ? Όχι για αυτόυς που έχουν βουλιμία .
Δεν ξέρω εγώ τα φοβαμαι αυτά .Μακάρι να υπήρχε ένα φάρμακο αβλαβές που με επιτυχία να μειώνει ή κόβει την όρεξη ..

Όσο για το Fizzy Slim αυτό και αν το φοβαμαι .Σκευάσματα τέτοιους είδους κυκλοφορούν πολλά και θέλουν μεγάλη προσοχή

----------


## jim7

Tα αντικαταθλιπτικά αυξάνουν την όρεξη ΠΟΛΥ.....
(εκτός απο ενα που την μειώνει) Αν παίρνεις τέτοια, συζήτησε με τον γιατρό σου το πρόβλημα να σου πει.

Γενικά για μείωση της όρεξης καλό είναι να κανεις λίγο τρέξιμο καθημερινά, γυμναστήριο και ΠΟΛΥ περπάτημα. Όλα αυτά μαζί παράγουν ντοπαμίνη που μειώνει την όρεξη με φυσικό τροπο.
Θα δεις διάφορα, με υπογραφή.
Η ντοπαμίνη είναι φυσικο αφροδισιακό.

----------

